# Terratec Phase 22 installieren



## Afrokalypse (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,
hab mir jetzt die Phase 22 geholt,jetzt hab ich irgendwie das problem dass da was nich so  wie ich es mir vorstell...bzw. Wie is das jetzt mit der Onboard soundkarte?muss ich die deaktivieren?oder wie?


----------



## Afrokalypse (11. Januar 2007)

ey leute ich mach ja nich gerne doppelposts aber weiss es niemand?da kommt weder sound raus noch nimmt das teil auf,was muss ich machen?!


----------



## FingerSkill (12. Januar 2007)

Ich wuerde dir erst einmal empfehlen die Netiquette zu befolgen!

Und ausserdem, ich antworte auf solche Posts eigentlich prinzipiell nicht (Wo hilfe quase erzwungen wird)

Wenn jemand die Antwort weis dann wird er/sie dir schon geben......................


----------



## Afrokalypse (12. Januar 2007)

Ja sorry,aber ich hab den Thread aufgemacht und 5 Stunden später gabs immernoch keine Antwort.Ich dreh hier bald noch durch mit dem teil,ich hab mal an den einstellungen rumgemacht sprich Onboard karte aus und die phase als einzigste Karte,das komische is jetzt dass, Meine Stereo Kopfhörer nur irgendwie aufm linken Ohr laufen und die Aufnahme klappt gar nich -.-


----------

